# Reaction Score



## TheSword (Apr 30, 2021)

So for the first time in my relatively short EN world history. My reaction score over takes my posts.What does that mean?

... in touch with the beating pulse of public opinion?

... I’m pandering to populist opinion?

... at least one other person on average per post, doesn’t think I’m crazy? _Except the 32 people who were just sad for me_

... A posting life spent talking in truisms and banality.

... the rise of the moderate.

Maybe it’s all (or none) of the above. Not a big deal, but as someone who doesn’t use profile based social media it did make me chuckle.

What about you? Is reaction score at all relevant?


----------



## RealAlHazred (Apr 30, 2021)

Your post made me look at mine, and I have not previously realized it was there. I have no idea what it is. Huh.

Do we have stats? Is that my Charisma? That's pretty good if it's out of 100! ... Or is it out of, like, 5,000 or something? Huh, that would be worrying...


----------



## TheSword (Apr 30, 2021)

Liane the Wayfarer said:


> Your post made me look at mine, and I have not previously realized it was there. I have no idea what it is. Huh.
> 
> Do we have stats? Is that my Charisma? That's pretty good if it's out of 100! ... Or is it out of, like, 5,000 or something? Huh, that would be worrying...



Lol. It really isn’t. I’m beginning to see it as a faction score. But there are about 50 different factions. 

I think I’m just opinionated.

Plus I don’t do Play by Post. That would screw anyone’s ratio.

Also some of the people I disagree with most vehemently have the highest ratios, so read into that what you like


----------



## Umbran (Apr 30, 2021)

So, it is basically the number of times someone has clicked "like" on one of your posts.  There's some nuance - not every emoji is counted, iirc.  But broadly, that's it.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Apr 30, 2021)

Huh. I had never really kept track of mine on this site. My current posts are about 3,000, while my reaction score is about 2,900, so just a bit less than 1-to-1. Interesting.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2021)

Umbran said:


> So, it is basically the number of times someone has clicked "like" on one of your posts.  There's some nuance - not every emoji is counted, iirc.  But broadly, that's it.



I think it counts all of them.


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 30, 2021)

Well now I want to check.
(clicks profile)
Hm.  3,280....nice.  That's, like, 0.2 Morruses.


----------



## Aldarc (May 17, 2021)

Liane the Wayfarer said:


> Your post made me look at mine, and I have not previously realized it was there. I have no idea what it is. Huh.
> 
> Do we have stats? Is that my Charisma? That's pretty good if it's out of 100! ... Or is it out of, like, 5,000 or something? Huh, that would be worrying...



Here's a like to help you on your way.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 17, 2021)

Morrus said:


> I think it counts all of them.



Are "likes" all weighted the same?  I seem to remember that community supporters counted as more than 1 point, but that was probably with the old software.


----------



## RealAlHazred (May 17, 2021)

Deset Gled said:


> Are "likes" all weighted the same?  I seem to remember that community supporters counted as more than 1 point, but that was probably with the old software.



Always use genuine Acme Likes. People who use Brand X Likes are unAmerican and probably secret communist mutants.


----------



## Morrus (May 17, 2021)

Liane the Wayfarer said:


> Always use genuine Acme Likes. People who use Brand X Likes are unAmerican and probably secret communist mutants.



A good 30%+ of folks here are unAmerican! Including me!


----------



## Lanefan (May 20, 2021)

Morrus said:


> A good 30%+ of folks here are unAmerican! Including me!



Which clearly means you're stuck with Brand X Likes.  And that's probably good, given Wile E Coyote's test results on all things Acme...


----------



## RealAlHazred (May 20, 2021)

Lanefan said:


> Which clearly means you're stuck with Brand X Likes.  And that's probably good, given Wile E Coyote's test results on all things Acme...











						Wile E. Coyote v. Acme Company
					

From 1990: “Much as he has come to mistrust Defendant’s products, Mr. Coyote has no other domestic source of supply to which to turn.”




					www.newyorker.com


----------

